# Long 510 Hydrostatic Steering Pump



## shilpert

I'm new to Long tractors, and well, tractors in general. I bought a 1981 Long 510 to maintain my property. I've poured over the service manual and whatever message boards I could google and I still can't seem to figure out how to solve my problem. 

The The issue is that the steering doesn't work when the tractor is at idle. Above idle the steering kicks in. I've replaced the fluid, removed, cleaned, and inspected the steering ram so I think the issue must be with the steering pump. 

The tractor has two hydraulic pumps back to back at the front of the tractor. I can find rebuild kits and replacement pumps easily for the pump that drives the 3 point but have only been able to find one source for the pump that drives the steering at longparts. They want $380 for the pump. That's a bit rich for a $2000 tractor. 

I just want to verify with anyone with experience that they are indeed different pumps. Also does anyone know a source other than longparts for the steering pump, a rebuild kit, or a compatible part?

Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## zrtman

On my 560 - we bought both pumps off ebay (new). Tried the rebuild route - did not work - aluminum housings wear out I guess. Also put in a new filter. Steering was fine after that.

On my tractor - it needs to be kept covered - water somehow get in the trans (through shifter?). This caused problems - milky oil and a plugged filter. 

Pretty good tractor overall.


----------

